# Massanutten -- here now -- is Summit any quieter



## mikey0531 (Mar 26, 2009)

We're at Massanutten right now in a Woodstone two bedroom.  It's unbelievably noisy from the unit downstairs.  My daughter was up at 7 along with the downstairs kids who were bouncing balls, slamming doors etc.  I love it here and the unit is nice -- thank God for ear plugs!  I just am wondering if the Summit units have any better soundproofing?

And, while I'm here -- I asked the question someplace else I think but i cannot find it.  What would be a decent price to get on an annual 4 bedroom red week at the Summit here?

thanks,
Debi


----------



## thoscook1 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Woodstone*

We are coming this weekend to Woodstone and just wondered where 109 is located and do you think we will also be having the noise problem?  

Also, saw you we from Ohio and we are from Indiana-if you drove how did you go.  I have one route from AAA and one from mapquest -the mapquest has interstate almost all the way (I64)while AAA (via hwy 33) both seem to be close to the same distance and time.

Tom


----------



## janej (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't think you can predict the noise level from unit number since most will come from your close neighbors.  We were there after Xmas last year.  We had 370F and P.  We stayed at the P unit and did not hear anything from upstairs.  My sister stayed at F and had some noise late at night, not too bad though.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Do a completed listings search on ebay*



mikey0531 said:


> We're at Massanutten right now in a Woodstone two bedroom.  It's unbelievably noisy from the unit downstairs.  My daughter was up at 7 along with the downstairs kids who were bouncing balls, slamming doors etc.  I love it here and the unit is nice -- thank God for ear plugs!  I just am wondering if the Summit units have any better soundproofing?
> 
> And, while I'm here -- I asked the question someplace else I think but i cannot find it.  What would be a decent price to get on an annual 4 bedroom red week at the Summit here?
> 
> ...



There's one or two auctions going on now.  One closed last week for 2500.  About a year ago, they were going for about 3500-4500 on ebay.


----------



## mikey0531 (Mar 26, 2009)

thoscook1 said:


> We are coming this weekend to Woodstone and just wondered where 109 is located and do you think we will also be having the noise problem?
> 
> Also, saw you we from Ohio and we are from Indiana-if you drove how did you go.  I have one route from AAA and one from mapquest -the mapquest has interstate almost all the way (I64)while AAA (via hwy 33) both seem to be close to the same distance and time.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom 

I have a resort map -- but don't know where you're facing etc.  I'll drive to your unit tomorrow and tell you what I see.  I think if your unit is like mine, you'll have the same noise issues.  It just seems as though the sound proofing is poor.  Do you have a full kitchen or not?  Ours is a partial and is on the upper floor.  Our unit number ends in a P.  If you're lucky, no one will be above or below you.  I don't know what would be worse, top or bottom. 

As far as getting here, we took 76E from our place to 70E and I forget what after that.  We just followed our GPS.  If seemed to be moving fine until we got onto 81 -- but my husband seems to think you woudn't come in the same way -- and, really, I have no clue.

PS.  my daughter (who is 5) is having the time of her life here 

Debi


----------



## mikey0531 (Mar 26, 2009)

The noise is just normal kid noise -- it just seems as though you can hear everything.  I just wondered if Summit was constructed any better as far as soundproofing.

If the truth be known, I just really would like to sleep in past 7 am.  I'd prefer that our neighbors sleep in a little later, so that we can :zzz: 

Debi


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 27, 2009)

My TUG review included how noisy our Unit was last fall.
I was very suprised to hear so much noise from the unit BESIDE us---when they simply closed kitchen cabinets, etc.

The fact that you can hear the noice from BELOW you---seems they definitely should have made those more sound-proofed. :annoyed: 

Other that the noise, our stay was a VERY good one.

We loved the Woodstone unit view of the 15th green---but for some people---the amount of noise could be a deterrent to staying there.

Pat


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 27, 2009)

We stayed in a bottom Summit unit a couple of yrs ago.
When the people in the unit above checked into the unit the first night at 3AM, we heard EVERYTHING.
It was "normal" noise, people walking with suitcases etc  but at 3 AM a bit much. I figured they would put their stuff down and get some sleep.
But, they decided to use the whirlpool right after they arrived. We could hear the noise from that ( the water  and motor running and their shrieks of joy) in our bed which obviously was a bit  down the hall from our bathroom, an d  I called the front desk to ask that they tone it down. They were called and they did comply.  
I suppose it does depend on who you get as a neighbor, but it seems as though there is not much in the way of soundproofing there either.


----------



## mikey0531 (Mar 27, 2009)

thoscook1 said:


> We are coming this weekend to Woodstone and just wondered where 109 is located and do you think we will also be having the noise problem?
> 
> Also, saw you we from Ohio and we are from Indiana-if you drove how did you go.  I have one route from AAA and one from mapquest -the mapquest has interstate almost all the way (I64)while AAA (via hwy 33) both seem to be close to the same distance and time.
> 
> Tom




Hi again Tom,
I drove by your unit.  It looks like the same type of unit as ours -- except yours is an end unit.  I don't know if you have the full or partial kitchen but it looks like there's a gas grill on the upper level of 109 -- which would be 109P.  If you have a full kitchen, it probably doesn't have the gas grill.  I looked quickly around your building, and I didn't see any other gas grills close by.  If you're lucky, no one will be up or downstairs from you -- or if there is, your group won't consist of 3 little boys who run up and down the halls all day.  Anyways, about your unit -- your deck looks out to some woods and then to your slight left is one of the holes on the golf course.  don't know which one.  We're having a great time here.  My daughter is at the water park right now and she's been enjoying all the crafts.  She loved the science night last night which was nice for us.  she was there from 4pm until 9 pm while we were at bingo.  Her night included dinner.

Hope this helps.
Debi


----------



## thoscook1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi again Tom,
I drove by your unit.  It looks like the same type of unit as ours -- except yours is an end unit.  I don't know if you have the full or partial kitchen but it looks like there's a gas grill on the upper level of 109 -- which would be 109P.  If you have a full kitchen, it probably doesn't have the gas grill.  I looked quickly around your building, and I didn't see any other gas grills close by.  If you're lucky, no one will be up or downstairs from you -- or if there is, your group won't consist of 3 little boys who run up and down the halls all day.  Anyways, about your unit -- your deck looks out to some woods and then to your slight left is one of the holes on the golf course.  don't know which one.  We're having a great time here.  My daughter is at the water park right now and she's been enjoying all the crafts.  She loved the science night last night which was nice for us.  she was there from 4pm until 9 pm while we were at bingo.  Her night included dinner.

Hope this helps.
Debi

The reservation says we have a full kitchen (109F)-Thanks for looking up our location.  We get there Saturday evening.  Hopefully, the weather will be nice. Do you think the activity card is worth the price (we have a 7 & 10 year old) and will be going to Washington a couple of days?  

Thanks again for your info.

Tom & Karina


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 27, 2009)

We are golfers, and the Activity Card was definitely worth it for us.

For non-golfers, I don't think it would be worth it.

(There was an offer ---perhaps free?--- for one of the caverns with the card.)


----------



## shoney (Mar 28, 2009)

mikey0531 said:


> The noise is just normal kid noise -- it just seems as though you can hear everything.  I just wondered if Summit was constructed any better as far as soundproofing.
> 
> If the truth be known, I just really would like to sleep in past 7 am.  I'd prefer that our neighbors sleep in a little later, so that we can :zzz:
> 
> Debi



We were in an upper unit at woodstone in August 2007.  My kids are normally up by 7:30 or so...and making normal kid noise.  At 9:30 there was a knock at our door, it was the downstairs neighbors.  They were asking (or telling) us to quiet down because their kids were sleeping.  I understand not wanting to wake kids up, but I don't think 9:30am is an unreasonable hour to be up and making some noise.
I really didn't give it much thought because we weren't doing anything abnormal.  I guess, the units aren't soundproof enough.  I really feel this wasn't our fault.


----------



## mikey0531 (Mar 29, 2009)

shoney said:


> We were in an upper unit at woodstone in August 2007.  My kids are normally up by 7:30 or so...and making normal kid noise.  At 9:30 there was a knock at our door, it was the downstairs neighbors.  They were asking (or telling) us to quiet down because their kids were sleeping.  I understand not wanting to wake kids up, but I don't think 9:30am is an unreasonable hour to be up and making some noise.
> I really didn't give it much thought because we weren't doing anything abnormal.  I guess, the units aren't soundproof enough.  I really feel this wasn't our fault.




You are absolutely right -- 9:30 is reasonable.  Our neighbors downstairs were running the halls at 6:45 this morning .... too early in my opinion.  :zzz: 

Debi


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 29, 2009)

We were in the Mountainside Villas several years ago a very nice & clean villas.  No noise from our neighbors just a long hilly walk to the health club.


----------



## slank (Mar 29, 2009)

*Maybe the lack of sound-proofing is a way they cut corners at Massanutten*

We stayed at Shenandoah Villas in February and we almost left. We could hear every word, door, cabinet and footstep in the unit beside ours.  It was almost embarrassing.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 29, 2009)

*That must be why Mountainside Villas are my favorite*



pedro47 said:


> We were in the Mountainside Villas several years ago a very nice & clean villas.  No noise from our neighbors just a long hilly walk to the health club.



They may be older, but they are well-maintained, huge and there is no one above you or below you, and I have never been bothered by anyone in the units beside us.


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 1, 2009)

sounds like we made a good choice, at least for noise, with our upcoming mountainside visit. whats the weather like down there now?


----------

